# Shelf and crack (?) in my cross member



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Found something confusing/worrying. Installed a new Ames pitman arm since the one that came on the car was from a 75 Grand Prix and too long. The new one looks much better but there's something like a shelf with a bad looking weld on the cross member that blocks the driver side tie rod end when I'm trying to re-attach the drag link ball joint to the pitman. Above the shelf there is what looks a bit like a missing piece of metal on the cross member. I don't see a similar shelf or hole on the passenger side.

Questions -- any idea what this shelf is for, and is that void factory or a problem?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

is that a nut in your spring??
no kotter key ....man thats alot of threads stickin out...

what are you workin on
looks like an a body motormount ...


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like someone hacked it with a torch to access the motor mount nuts.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> is that a nut in your spring??
> no kotter key ....man thats alot of threads stickin out...


It's a wide angle photo so it's all distorted, couldn't get stuff in a normal one. The "nut in my spring" is the castle nut for the pitman arm ball joint. Cotter is out while I work on the steering.



BLK69JUDGE said:


> what are you workin on
> looks like an a body motormount ...


Yeah. Driver side, just trying to understand what I'm seeing.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

GtoFM said:


> Looks like someone hacked it with a torch to access the motor mount nuts.


Lovely stuff. How much do I need to worry about this


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

The tie rod actually just clears, that’s nice!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what are you working on ???
68-72 ??


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

67


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

never seen that on a 68-72 frame
it doesnt look factory ,,,, and I have seen many a 65-7 and never notices one
somebodys freekie steering stop ?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a 67 and it's not supposed to be there. I am also a welder, and my advice is to heat it, hammer it closed, and weld it back up. However, I wouldnt let a "hack" do it, because heating and welding will "work harden" the area, and you usually don't want a hardened frame.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

That being said, it's a simple repair, from what I see.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I have a 67 and it's not supposed to be there. I am also a welder, and my advice is to heat it, hammer it closed, and weld it back up. However, I wouldnt let a "hack" do it, because heating and welding will "work harden" the are, and you usually don't want a hardened frame.


Thanks! On the list... for this I’d need the engine out unless there’s a trick?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You don't need the engine out, but again, you don't want an idiot doing the job. Your fuel lines are right there, too. It's not a job that anyone is going to consider fun, bu it's 15 minutes worth of work, for a guy with incentive.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Any recommendations on how to find a good welder? Craigslist? I have a few guys I can ask who might be able to recommend someone.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

This is why it's always good to put your location in your profile, so that others in the area can reach out! Good welders will be in the usual places... phone book, google... but you may find a talented, hungry welder on CL.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Location added, will call around a bit


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The majority of the guys that I see on here, are in Cali, so that dramatically increases your chances that someone will know a welder.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

If you have trouble finding a welder to do the jog....call your local metal supplier, welding gas supplier, or truck-lift body shop. Any of those should have a long list for you.


----------

